# Screen Aspect Problem



## kelp (Feb 22, 2015)

I have a Dish Solo 311 SD receiver connected to a Sharp Aquos tv via standard video/audio cables (yellow/red/white). Connected to this Video input it has 4 viewing formats: Side Bar, Zoom, Stretch, and Smart Stretch.

16:9 aspect programs (HLN-202, Fox News-205): In Side Bar they have black bars left and right, above and below. In Zoom they fill the screen. As they should.

4:3 aspect programs (Science-193, Dish-101): In side Bar they have black bars left and right and fill the center of the screen top to bottom. In Zoom they fill the screen from side to side, and the top and bottom go beyond the screen as it is too large. As they should.

Some channels (locals 3, 6, 10, and 13) are 16:9 aspect channels that appear as 4:3 channels: In Side Bar they have black bars left and right, but they fill the center top to bottom, and what should be visible on the sides is cut off. In Zoom they fill the screen but are cut off in all 4 directions.

I've had my tv since July 2013. Channel 10 came in fine at that time. In November 2013 it changed, cutting the sides off as described. I contacted KXTV10 on December 9 and the next day they called, telling me that equipment had been replaced (it's not clear in my memory if by Dish or KXTV) with a backup unit and I must have an old receiver, but some settings were adjusted and it should be fixed. And it was returned to being correct 16:9 until February 18, 2015. It is now again a 16:9 picture being shown in 4:3 aspect.

I could again contact KXTV10 and try to get the issue resolved, but it won't correct 3,6,13, or any others that are so situated, and I really don't want to start a crusade to fix everybody, especially when the problem can re-occur ad nauseum. So I'm looking for a better, for me, solution.

So my question is: If I upgrade to a Solo 211k HD box, will I get the entire 16:9 picture? The tv formats going through the HDMI connection are Stretch, Smart Stretch, Zoom, and Dot-to-dot. And perhaps if the equipment is not correctly set for HD boxes upon installation, it will be immediately noticed and fixed.


----------



## Eddie501 (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes, get the HD receiver & all your problems will be solved. Most content providers probably assume that anyone still watching SD at this late date, is probably doing so on an old 4x3 TV. Updgrading to an HD receiver will also have the added benefit that your picture will no longer be an awful zoomed in mess.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Eddie501 said:


> Yes, get the HD receiver & all your problems will be solved. Most content providers probably assume that anyone still watching SD at this late date, is probably doing so on an old 4x3 TV. Updgrading to an HD receiver will also have the added benefit that your picture will no longer be an awful zoomed in mess.


Upgrading to a 211 will give you format options on the receiver. Combined with the existing format options on your TV you should be able to find formats that you can live with. To switch to a 211 from a 311 you will need a dish upgrade unless you already have a HD dish.


----------



## Jason [email protected] (Dec 2, 2012)

SD receivers will only output a 4X3 Standard definition signal. You will always have issues when trying to view a 4X3 picture on a 16X9 television. I will be happy to assist you with setting up an upgrade to HD equipment so the picture will correctly match your television. You can send me a private message with the phone number and 4 digit security code on the account and I can further assist you.


----------



## kelp (Feb 22, 2015)

Eddie501 and RBA, thanks for the responses. That was my guess, but two e-mails to Dish failed to get a rational response; apparently they scan the text for certain words and give stock answers instead of actually reading what you write.

Jason S, you're continuing the Dish non-response. Re-read the message: my problem is with 16:9 pictures, not 4:3, on a 16:9 tv through an SD receiver due to incorrect equipment settings by either the originator or Dish. The KXTV10 fix shows that. Since those settings are unlikely ever to be permanently corrected, I was wanting to confirm that an HD receiver would be the best solution. 

Anyway, I really appreciate the clear answers I did get. Thanks again.


----------

